# jasper co. club need 4 members



## james (Mar 13, 2007)

600 ac. about 6 miles below  jackson dam
about a mile of river front.$400.00. at least 6pts. 3 deer limit.About a mile of power line


----------



## Duramax (Mar 13, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Josh Clark (Mar 13, 2007)

How many member?


----------



## Bowman#3 (Mar 13, 2007)

does it have any hogs on it?


----------



## frankpell (Mar 13, 2007)

Do Yall got turkey on lease? How many members?


----------



## TEEJAY (Mar 14, 2007)

pm sent!!


----------



## rastus270 (Mar 15, 2007)

How many members are there total?


----------



## Brian Robinson (Mar 18, 2007)

how many members and what is the turkey population?


----------



## parksbobby (Mar 19, 2007)

*jasper co. resident needs lease*

hey mr. james , really interested in your club. I live in jasper co. in turtle cove. im a family man who loves to take my son, who is 8. does your club offer family type memberships. i have only lived here for about 4 yrs and am really ready to work on a good lease. thanks


----------



## wherndon (Mar 21, 2007)

Any opening left? If so pm with detail.
thx,
Bil


----------



## Blackwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

*Wanting to join*

Is it possible for you to get back with me I have 3 guys and myself that are ready to join a new club.


----------



## james (Apr 1, 2007)

give a call 404-606-7726


----------



## popcorn (Apr 15, 2007)

*club*

are you still looking for members?????


----------

